# What is this?



## Jbill00 (8 mo ago)

What kind of chicken is this? We got it on a straight run from tractor supply and it hasn't grown at all.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It makes me think of a pigeon on first look. It appears to have sort of game bird in it and since it hasn't grown is probably a bantam.

I'm going to call for @fuzzies and @ChickenBiscuts because they're both really good on IDing.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

I have a "Prairie Bluebell Egger" that looks very similar to your bird there. It is a mix of White Leghorn and Araucana. Though she is not a bantam, she is smaller than the other heavier breeds.


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

She's a Red Pyle Old English Game bantam pullet.  What a cutie!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And there you go. I knew one of them would know.


----------

